
The Silk Road started as a libertarian experiment but it was doomed to end - dsr12
https://aeon.co/essays/why-the-hidden-internet-can-t-be-a-libertarian-paradise
======
aftbit
I'm disappointed that high latency mix networks like mixminion or mixmaster
have all but died out. They can offer much more security in the face of a
global adversary who can see all traffic. Sadly, if you used one today, your
message is probably the only one to pass that day, so you're pretty obviously
indicted.

